# Eduard P-38J over Europe



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

I see info about the 1/48 P-38J over Europe on Facebook.
Is it a new tool kit or are the dressing up existing plastic with upgrade parts?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its the Academy kit. It says so right on the Eduard web site. Not necessarily a bad thing... The Academy kit is not bad and the Eduard additions (lots of resin in this one) should fix the weak areas.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Cool. thanks.
Should be a good kit. Looks like Eduard is really working it over!
:thumbsup:


----------

